# Rust on Stove and how to prevent?



## swagler85 (Jul 4, 2012)

Noticed a bit of surface rust on my stove today. Total bonehead move on my part, I was so busy so far this year I completely forgot to run the dehumidifier. Stove is in our finished basement and it gets humid down there. So question is on a cast stove what can I put on it to help keep it from rusting again? Is it safe to oil it with how hot it will get while burning this fall and winter?


----------



## FyreBug (Jul 4, 2012)

Stove paint as you found out is not rust resistant. However, it is easy to fix. Lightly sand it with fine sandpaper and repaint with  stove paint and you're good to go. 

I would not oil.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello

After you get rid of the rust and pint it up, you could add some of this black stove polish to protect it from rusting in the future.


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool thank you, didn't think it was good to oil it. Thanks for the idea with the stove polish


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 5, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Cool thank you, didn't think it was good to oil it. Thanks for the idea with the stove polish


 
Well in the old days there was a type of black polish that was used instead of paint. You can still buy it but noone really uses that anymore. The polish I pictured is more waxy and gives protection. It does not take the place of paint! I tried fixing a scratch and blemish with it. That did not work.

So after painting it can go on as a protect coat. I do that on my Avalon Astoria that is Satin Black. It looks good over satin black but some stoves are Metalic Black. So it may not look as good over that. Just be careful and try a small spot first to see how it looks.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 5, 2012)

If it is black cast iron, I use stove polish. Worked well on the Vigilant, and I use it on the cast iron of the Heritage to keep the cast iron in clean, rust free condition.


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks, it is black cast iron so I will be looking into getting some of that polish


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 6, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> If it is black cast iron, I use stove polish. Worked well on the Vigilant, and I use it on the cast iron of the Heritage to keep the cast iron in clean, rust free condition.


 
Do you remember what brand you used BB ?

Pete


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jul 6, 2012)

I use Rutland. Not because it's better or anything. It's just what I tried and I bought three bottles of it thinking I would need more than I did when cleaning up the Vigilant. So, now I have two and a half bottles of Rutland stove polish...


----------

